# Sex please?



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey i was wondering if you could help me sex these guys. Or atleast tell me if i have a male and female, thanks

1st one:
View attachment 70210


2nd one:
View attachment 70211


There both about 3" long, the first one is always dark so i dont knwo if that means anything. If u need better pics let me know.

Thanks alot


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think they're transvestites!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think they're transvestites!
> [snapback]1124640[/snapback]​


haha thats not good







nobody likes a transvestite


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

first is female, second not sure.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool fish mauls


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

not too positive about the first one, but if I had to guess, I'd say female. second one looks like a male to me.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think they're transvestites!
> [snapback]1124640[/snapback]​


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

they look like 2 different sexes


----------

